# Hikari Wafers are being eaten by other fish.



## Orochi (May 9, 2010)

I don't know what to do.

I am trying to feed my albino corry catfish but his food is being eaten by other fish. I usually I throw one Hikari wafer after I switch off light in the aquarium.
As soon as the wafer hits bottom, platies and guppies are all over it and the poor catfish doesn't have any chance to eat it.

Any idea?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Make it completely dark, like no light at all in the tank, the other fish will have an extremely hard time finding it whereas the cory will find it no prob. Worked for me, hopefully works for you. You can fully drop it in when you go to sleep and after all the lights are off, just drop a wafer in. Make sure these is absolutely no light at all in the tank or the other fish may see the wafer falling and follow it.


----------



## Orochi (May 9, 2010)

Thanks, but this doesn't really work for me.
I switch off light and only feed catfish after 20 or 30min. The other fish still find the wafer.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

You can feed your cory after all your fish are asleep or in their "rest" mode. Corys wake up when they smell the food but the other fish will not be able to since the fish you have feed with sight whereas corys use scent. So make sure that the room is pitch dark, the fish are all asleep, then drop in a wafer. This should definitely work.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

If it sinks:
Try feeding something like floating fish flakes, you something that floats on one end of your aquarium and while your fish are eatting those, put in the wafer.


----------



## Orochi (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Philip,
I will give it a go. 

Joeee, I did that once but it seems that catfish simply ignoring the food. He is more happy to pick up pellets that fall to the bottom. My Pleco loved those Hikari wafers, whereas catfish not so much.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I personally don't feed them algae wafers as often, I give them flakes as well, I just drop quite a bit of food in and some flakes will make it to the bottom, not too much since my tiger barbs and odessa barbs are crazy during feeding times (hand feeding them is soooo fun). The corys will eat the flakes at the bottom, if not in the beginning they will get hungry and find out that the flakes taste good and that they are indeed food. All fish need to get accustomed to new foods, my plecos took a few days to eat cucumber instead of algae wafers.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have Hakari wafers too, My guppies love them, my shrimp love them even more! My longfin panda cory catfish passes them right by and isnt interested in the wafers at all. He prefers the flake food or tiny pellets that hit the bottom.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Orochi said:


> I don't know what to do.
> 
> I am trying to feed my albino corry catfish but his food is being eaten by other fish. I usually I throw one Hikari wafer after I switch off light in the aquarium.
> As soon as the wafer hits bottom, platies and guppies are all over it and the poor catfish doesn't have any chance to eat it.
> ...


Your room isnt dark enough. Make a cover of some sort. Towel. Whatever. Use that at night and put the food in then. Cant see it cant eat it. Unless you have barbels.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I place flake food for ordinary fishes and sinking pellets for plecos as the same time.
After ordinary fishes finished their flakes they start eating sinking pelets.

So, this gives plecos not more that two minutes eating time frame. This approach doesn't help a lot


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

How long have you had the cory? if its still new in your tank, give em about a week, and he'll be quick to get the food and won't be intimedated. how many do you have? get a group of 4-6, they'll be a good eater. Cory should be able to eat during day/light time with the other fish.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Algae wafer aren't really meant for corys. Sinking pellets would be a better idea, since corys aren't really vegetarians, and can really only eat bits small enough to fit their mouths.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

You could put in more wafers.


----------



## Orochi (May 9, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> I have Hakari wafers too, My guppies love them, my shrimp love them even more! My longfin panda cory catfish passes them right by and isnt interested in the wafers at all. He prefers the flake food or tiny pellets that hit the bottom.


This is exactly my case. 

Wow !!! guys great answers.

I think it has to do more with the fact that my corry catfish is not really a big fan of wafers. He does, however, enjoy pelets and flakes.



> How long have you had the cory? if its still new in your tank, give em about a week, and he'll be quick to get the food and won't be intimedated. how many do you have? get a group of 4-6, they'll be a good eater. Cory should be able to eat during day/light time with the other fish.


I had my corry for about three weeks. Also, he is all alone right now. Before, he had a pleco firend but now he is by himself.

Thanks igor, great advice.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Once a week, lights-out-feedings in my tanks with cories, and other bashful fish (like kuhli loaches) are a big help to keeping everybody healthy. The snails of course, will clean up whatever your night-eaters miss out on. (With the result of an explosion of snails.) 

W


----------

